# Had one just like this one.



## brassbusterpc (Jun 14, 2009)

Had one of these years ago would love to have one now. Starting bid $650.00 little high to me. What do you guys think? Sweet bike tho.


----------



## kunzog (Jun 14, 2009)

Unfortunately that is what is making the price of bikes so high. Not their value but sentimental reasons. If you want to recapture your youth and the bike is similar to what you had and can afford it, I say go for it!


----------



## Ciscokid (Jun 14, 2009)

o' yes i will have a RamsHorn one day!!!..the best "MuscleBike" ever built! if you got the $$$$$..GO FOR IT!.sometimes it is best to lay back and watch,,alot of killer deals out there  "right-now".....whos to say what the bike will be worth years from now.....Good Luck in your hunting!!!


----------



## partsguy (Jun 17, 2009)

Just curious, is that one you had when you were a kid, or similar to one of the ones you let go "crunch" once? You said before you were into Classic Bikes you let some go that you wish you hadn't now. Just curious is all.


----------

